# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  giúp em bài tập C# này với

## linhvnt

nội dung bài tập như sau: 
xây dựng một chương trình Typing , chương trình chứa một bàn phím ảo mô phỏng các phím cơ bản của Keyboard .
Khi user gõ phim trên bàn phím thj phím đó sẽ dc hiện hightlight trên bàn phím ảo của chương trình và ký tự gõ sẽ đc hiển thị trên TextBox .
khi user thả phím ra thì button minh họa cho bàn phím đó trở về trạng thái bình thường (ko còn hightlight)
mấy bác giúp em mấy đoạn code diều khiển mấy cái phím thui dc rồi .:emlaugh:

----------


## baoxuyen368

Eo ơi, nghe khó thế nhỉ..! Không biết bạn móc đâu ra cái bài tập nỳ sao mà....!
Híc, nhưng hình như bạn phải sử dụng đến chút gì đó của bảng mã ASCII òi..! không biết có đúng không nhỉ? ^_~???????
Mình cũng dốt phần này lắm.....! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## tuyla123

cái này khó đấy:

----------


## TruongTamPhong

chuyện nhỏ mà. bạn chỉ cẩn hõi thầy giáo là ok. bài này không khó lắm chỉ cần siên năng học tập là giải được. ok

----------

